# Just Shares share trading course



## jersey10 (24 February 2008)

i was wondering if anyone here has ever done the just shares share trading course and what they thought of it.  R u using the techniques used in the course? I have done the course and would be interested in talking to others who have done it to discuss ideas techniques you use etc.


----------

